# Labor after Rudd goes?



## Garpal Gumnut (10 December 2009)

My contacts in the Right of the NSW Labor Party tell me that they are none too pleased with Kev07 and there is talk of a replacement for him after the next election.

There have been discussions about removing him before the next Federal Election but nobody in NSW has the energy after the recent moves against Rees.

Kev07 is on the nose with many in the party due to his dictatorial and scatological style.

I cannot think of anyone at present apart from John Faulkner, Julia Gillard or Lindsay Tanner with the standing to lead the Party at present.

Interesting times.

gg


----------



## condog (11 December 2009)

Its labour so it has to be someone from the same faction as Rudd himself... likely that would be Gillard unless she was a trade off as deputy from rival factions....


----------



## lasty (11 December 2009)

condog said:


> Its labour so it has to be someone from the same faction as Rudd himself... likely that would be Gillard unless she was a trade off as deputy from rival factions....




Im hearing they are calling on Humphrey B Bear.. They need somone who doesnt lie.


----------



## donkeykong (11 December 2009)

Would be pretty surprised if this happens, I know Rudd as peeved off a lot of people from the Left faction of labor and alienated alot of Young labour supporters with things such as internet censorship, gay marriage etc but considering his approval ratings still quite high I think he’s pretty safe. Its probably a pretty safe bet that as long as Labor stay in power we’ll see rudd serve this term and the next with a transition to Julia Gillard. 

I also doubt that the minority NSW right state labor faction would have any chance of pushing Rudd from the federal leadership, there just annoyed that he wanted Rees to stay in and not their own croonie.


----------



## Aussiest (11 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in the Right of the NSW Labor Party tell me that they are none too pleased with Kev07 and there is talk of a replacement for him after the next election.
> 
> There have been discussions about removing him before the next Federal Election but nobody in NSW has the energy after the recent moves against Rees.
> 
> ...




Yeah, but you also said the yanks for close to catching Bin Laden, and we haven't heard anymore about that 

Perhaps you should run for PM?!


----------



## Calliope (11 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in the Right of the NSW Labor Party tell me that they are none too pleased with Kev07 and there is talk of a replacement for him after the next election.




I'm afraid your contacts are just feeding you what you want to hear. Nobody in their right minds would drop someone with a 59% popularity rating.


----------



## boofhead (11 December 2009)

Calliope said:


> I'm afraid your contacts are just feeding you what you want to hear. Nobody in their right minds would drop someone with a 59% popularity rating.




Perhaps it sums up Labor in NSW. From someone interstate it looks like that group of people are more worried about power trips and egos.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 December 2009)

Calliope said:


> I'm afraid your contacts are just feeding you what you want to hear. Nobody in their right minds would drop someone with a 59% popularity rating.




Mate, his popularity will free fall after Christmas.

He's a control freak and things are seriously out of control.

The Chinese don't like dealing with him
He's made a laughing stock of himself and Australia in Copenhagen.
He has had so many inquiries with nothing to show for all the effort.

And nobody inside the Labor caucus actually likes him.

He has also set himself up by delivering plum jobs to Liberals to be supported by a Coalition Govt.if they win,  for the UN Secretary General post.

The UN are a pack of muppets and they think he is better than sliced bread.

And lastly he would much prefer to be UN Sec Gen rather than PM of Australia even if it meant Labor losing.

Perfick.

gg


----------



## Fishbulb (14 December 2009)

It'll be Gillard the tea lady. Reminds me of Cain followed by Kirner in Victoria's golden years of the Labor party.


----------



## Julia (14 December 2009)

Why "the tea lady", Fishbulb?   Ms Gillard at least seems to have a bit of a sense of humour, and is about 10% less robotic than the dear leader.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 December 2009)

They would be rudderless. (groan)

Gillard would be quite good as a leader. A much better communicator than Kevin.


----------



## bloomy88 (14 December 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> They would be rudderless. (groan)




Haha nice.

Kevin07 just seems to be a spoilt brat and I dont think he is keeping the union driven fraction of the ALP happy...


----------



## Zird (14 December 2009)

If people think that Rudd is a contol freak I would have to say that that is what a leader of a nation is supposed to do.  How would we go with Barnaby Rubble in charge of the nations finances - cant even control basic process  of thinking before speaking. Unfortunately for all of us the state of the Liberal oppositions
throughout the country is in an appalling state and we end up disasters like Labour in NSW.

For me, Julia Gillard has been  exemplory and so far I have no fault to find. She is articulate, intelligent, has humour, compassionate and is an excellent speaker on the floor of parliament. She puts 80% of the boofhead males in both houses to shame.


----------



## Fishbulb (14 December 2009)

Julia said:


> Why "the tea lady", Fishbulb?   Ms Gillard at least seems to have a bit of a sense of humour, and is about 10% less robotic than the dear leader.




Well, Gillard, and I don't know why exactly, brings to mind the old fashoned factory tea lady. 

"There ya go luv, want milk with that? How about some scones?"

No matter how many public speaking lessons she takes, she will never lose her essential Strine. 

Less robotic than Rudd yes, and also, a lot further to the left I suspect.


----------



## Julia (14 December 2009)

On "The Insiders" last week, Annabel Crabb related a personal anecdote about Julia Gillard.

Ms Crabb's parents are farmers.  They are dyed in the wool Liberal voters.
Mr Crabb apparently named a young animal (I forget which kind) after Ms Gillard.
The reasoning was that the creature was red in colour, feisty, and barren.

Annabel related this to Julia Gillard, and Ms Gillard took the time to write a letter to Mr Crabb saying she was honoured to have her name used thus.

Nice touch of both humanity and humour.  She sure beats Kevin hands down.
If the leadership team was Gillard and Stephen Smith, I'd almost be happy to vote Labor.


----------



## Investor82 (14 December 2009)

God help Australia if Labour get in for another term. 
It took the libs 7 years to get out of the previous labour debt. Already they have racked up enough public debt for a decent government to take another 10 years. What will another term do...

Labours top boffins have a collective work experience of 181 years. But only 13 in the private sector. If you take out the number that were spent as trade union lawyers, that total 11, of the 181 years only two years were spent in the private sector.

So the people who will rack up a net Federal debt of 188 billion, the highest in our history, have virtually no experience in business.

Is anyone else scared?


----------



## bellenuit (14 December 2009)

Julia said:


> If the leadership team was Gillard and Stephen Smith, I'd almost be happy to vote Labor.




Stephen Smith always comes across as knowledgeable and polite and can discuss issues without the need to be constantly scoring points against his opponents. His is one of the best and if either party had a dozen or so like him, politicians would not be held in such contempt.


----------



## tja125 (15 December 2009)

I agree Stephen Smith is a good candidate, but as Calliope pointed out, i doubt they will drop someone as popular as Rudd anytime soon. As for young labour, i think young people like Rudd. Every young person i have spoken to across many demographics (tradies, uni students, workers) all voted labour in the last election and the few that would have considered the liberals all said the same thing and that was that they thought Turnbull was ok but arrogant, but they hate Abbott and would never vote for him. Out of most the consensus was not always that Rudd was great, but there was definatley a consensus on hating Abbott and unfortunatley we tend to vote people out in australia.

I don't pretend this takes in any real reliable amount of data, just thought i'd share what was being said amongst young people i've spoken to.


----------



## Fishbulb (15 December 2009)

Julia said:


> On "The Insiders" last week, Annabel Crabb related a personal anecdote about Julia Gillard.
> 
> Ms Crabb's parents are farmers.  They are dyed in the wool Liberal voters.
> Mr Crabb apparently named a young animal (I forget which kind) after Ms Gillard.
> ...




I think there's a danger these days of the personality cult.

Gillard, red and barren as she may be, would be a complete disaster for Australia, in the same way Joan Kirner was for Victoria. 

Gillard might well be a loverly human bean, but as a leader? I would be so tempted to leave the country and live in Europe it would be just about foregone.


----------



## Bafana (15 December 2009)

Calliope said:


> I'm afraid your contacts are just feeding you what you want to hear. Nobody in their right minds would drop someone with a 59% popularity rating.




Dead on the money. Besides whihc everyone I talk to in the ALP (which is many from state and federal levels of all different factions) love Rudd, referrring to him as Kevin and recount when they were last in his presence. Maybe Obama was not the only chosen one??


----------



## Julia (15 December 2009)

Bafana said:


> Dead on the money. Besides whihc everyone I talk to in the ALP (which is many from state and federal levels of all different factions) love Rudd, referrring to him as Kevin and recount when they were last in his presence. Maybe Obama was not the only chosen one??




That's interesting.  So presumably he does have the capacity to engage like a normal human being rather than a robot, everlastingly spouting meaningless multisyllabic words.   

We might see a change in this when his opposition is as, um, direct as Tony Abbott.  They seem more opposite than most political adversaries.


----------



## Investor82 (15 December 2009)

Julia said:


> We might see a change in this when his opposition is as, um, direct as Tony Abbott.  They seem more opposite than most political adversaries.




sorry for my ignorance here - but did Tony Abbott actually win the leadership of the opposition? I have been away for the last three months, and heard that he was challenging, but never heard more... 

News from Australia doesnt travel far...


----------



## Julia (15 December 2009)

Investor82 said:


> sorry for my ignorance here - but did Tony Abbott actually win the leadership of the opposition? I have been away for the last three months, and heard that he was challenging, but never heard more...
> 
> News from Australia doesnt travel far...



You must have been in some obscure part of the world!
Yes, Mr Abbott won the three way contest between himself, Malcolm Turnbull and Joe Hockey.

Joe Hockey was eliminated in the first ballot, then the play off between Abbott and Turnbull came out 42 to 41, so very close.

If you also missed the sequelae, Mr Turnbull in the following days did a spiteful little dummy spit whereby he rubbished Mr Abbott and Abbott's approach to dealing with climate change.  Mr Turnbull seems now, thankfully, to have retreated to his corner.

Mr Turnbull was in the dying phase of his leadership sounding like a member of the Labor Party.  Perhaps he might give consideration to getting off the fence and actually joining same.  He could consider so doing his final gift to the Coalition.   Certainly his continued presence on the back bench of the Coalition will do them no service.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2009)

Investor82 said:


> God help Australia if Labour get in for another term.




LOL...IF you say, IF 

You actually think there's some doubt about this?  Are the right wings of the liberal/National party's completely devoid of political reality.

IF 



Investor82 said:


> sorry for my ignorance here - but did Tony Abbott actually win the leadership of the opposition? I have been away for the last three months, and heard that he was challenging, but never heard more...
> 
> News from Australia doesnt travel far...




Ok so you have an excuse....so let me bring you up to speed....the Coalition self destructed and shifted the the far right and as a result of that will be in opposition for at least 2 elections, and you can expect a double dissolution (all senate seats )election after July next year.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2009)

I heard this excuse for a cricket commentator yesterday and it was cringemaking.

Even poor old Karl Marx would have made more appropriate comments than ole nerd Kev07.

Roll on Julia, you would make a better leader of the Party than Kev, and even though you are a woman, a better cricket commentator.

gg


----------



## BradK (28 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts .....
> 
> gg




LOL... your contacts! - on another thread, your 'contacts' told you they were a a few days away from catching bin Laden? Rudd gone after/ before the next election? 

You need new contacts... unless of course bin Laden will lead the Labor Party to the next election??? 

Brad


----------



## wayneL (28 December 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> LOL...IF you say, IF
> 
> You actually think there's some doubt about this?  Are the right wings of the liberal/National party's completely devoid of political reality.
> 
> ...




Far right? Perhaps you should have another look at the political spectrum. 

However your appraisal of the Liberals prospects at the next election is correct... not a chance in hell, barring divine intervention.

The reason for this is that KRudd, Dullard and Swine lack the ability of Gough and his band of philandering Marxists to be able to totally trash the economy within three years. They need more time.


----------



## Julia (28 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Roll on Julia, you would make a better leader of the Party than Kev, and even though you are a woman, a better cricket commentator.
> 
> gg



LOL, gg.  I regret to tell you that I know zilch about cricket, and have zilch minus 10 interest in it.  Sorry.  I realise that makes me un-Australian or something.


----------



## SmellyTerror (28 December 2009)

I don't understand how people fail to notice that both sides do exactly the same things when in government. There's no difference, bar the speeches and some very minor faffing about with high-profile but ultimately ineffectual policies. It's the same crap in a different shoe-box.

How do you NOT notice?

Talking about the present mob's handling of the financial crisis (good or bad): the other side's plans were, at the time, basically identical. They can say their targetting might have been better, but it was about the same amount of money and, from any independant commentator I've seen, had as much chance of being worse as better. There was basically no difference, and all they can say now is "well it was YOU who spent the money and not us, so, uh, even though we WOULD have spent the money if we were in a position to do so, we're still better". Pfff.

...and people get all apocalyptic over this stuff. Mainstream Left and Right became brands a long time ago, and they aren't any more different under the hood than Ford vs Holden. Or, more like a red Holden vs a blue Holden.

But on topic: if you think they'll drop Rudd in the next couple of years, I have a bridge to sell you. That you could even entertain the notion is proof that political partisanship causes localised brain damage.

(Localised since people with such insane political views can be perfectly intelligent and reasonable in all other matters - ie. no offense meant).


----------



## wayneL (28 December 2009)

SmellyTerror said:


> I don't understand how people fail to notice that both sides do exactly the same things when in government. There's no difference, bar the speeches and some very minor faffing about with high-profile but ultimately ineffectual policies. It's the same crap in a different shoe-box.
> 
> How do you NOT notice?
> 
> ...



The reason for this is populism. If populism dies a deserved death we will once again see a clear divide. But as long as people accept political bribery, hold self interest above the greater good, both parties will inhabit the same ground.

It's our fault, not their's.


----------



## SmellyTerror (28 December 2009)

Agreed.

The media knows what sells better than they ever have before, and pollies know how to feed it to them. Nothing like honesty or ideological integrity stands a chance.

Look at how the media love to leap onto any sniff of "party disunity". Yet party *unity* is institutionalised lying. A party that always agrees with the leader is not a democratic institution, it's a fan club. And thanks to the media and the public's hysterical need for the most sensationalist reports available, that's exactly what we have.

Fan clubs.


----------



## cashcow (1 January 2010)

wayneL said:


> The reason for this is populism. If populism dies a deserved death we will once again see a clear divide. But as long as people accept political bribery, hold self interest above the greater good, both parties will inhabit the same ground.
> 
> It's our fault, not their's.




And that, ladies and gentlemen, is quite possibly the most concise and accurate summary of the Australian political landscape ever to grace these fora.

I don't own any equities at the moment, but I log on here for gems like this


----------



## trainspotter (1 January 2010)

Who said "People get the government they deserve" .... was it Benjamin Franklin? Forward thinking dude if it was. Ebb and flow of the political landscape in Banana Republic is dependent on the populace and their financial position. Labor comes in and spends like a drunken sailor, interest rates goes up etc, we get sick of the gerrymandering then we vote in Liberal who toecut and tighten the belt to a point where the unrepresented rabble once again toddle off to the polls and cast their vote appropriately. Labor = CREDIT CARD mentality. Liberal = SCROOGE idealogy.


----------



## condog (1 January 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Who said "People get the government they deserve" .... was it Benjamin Franklin? Forward thinking dude if it was. Ebb and flow of the political landscape in Banana Republic is dependent on the populace and their financial position. Labor comes in and spends like a drunken sailor, interest rates goes up etc, we get sick of the gerrymandering then we vote in Liberal who toecut and tighten the belt to a point where the unrepresented rabble once again toddle off to the polls and cast their vote appropriately. Labor = CREDIT CARD mentality. Liberal = SCROOGE idealogy.




So accurate its scary....problem is I like to control the credit card rather then let Kevin 07 spend it and then ask me to repay it....Nothing p----- me off more then having to pay taxes for non contributors big screen tv's


----------



## Julia (1 January 2010)

condog said:


> So accurate its scary....problem is I like to control the credit card rather then let Kevin 07 spend it and then ask me to repay it....Nothing p----- me off more then having to pay taxes for non contributors big screen tv's



Ah, my thoughts exactly.  So frustrating, especially when he is being so widely lauded by so many for this.


----------



## condog (19 January 2010)

> Support for Prime Minister Kevin Rudd has taken a dive, according to the latest Newspoll in today's Australian newspaper.
> 
> The poll shows the number of voters satisfied with Mr Rudd's performance is down six points to 52 per cent.
> 
> ...




Is our rudderless ken doll leaders poor performance finally starting to be noticed by the masses....  Have they finally realised that they now have to repay massive govt debts used for non essential services and big screen plasmas....

Time to get your act together Mr Rudd , you have an election coming and will be judged harshly for blowing our financial  future.......


----------



## Aussiejeff (19 January 2010)

Julia said:


> Ah, my thoughts exactly.  So frustrating, especially when he is being so widely lauded by so many for this.




You can take a large proportion of that "lauding" with an even larger grain of salt, Julia, since the mass media today is largely in the pockets of whoever is the incumbent ruling government.

Labor (as liberals did before them) are now spending a HUGE amount of taxpayer's hard-earned disseminating countless "backslap" articles & ads to the various media outlets. Media manipulation by pollies has reached a new zenith.

sickening, ain't it?


----------



## GumbyLearner (19 January 2010)

BradK said:


> LOL... your contacts! - on another thread, your 'contacts' told you they were a a few days away from catching bin Laden? Rudd gone after/ before the next election?
> 
> You need new contacts... unless of course bin Laden will lead the Labor Party to the next election???
> 
> Brad




ROTFL


----------



## Logique (19 January 2010)

Zird said:


> For me, Julia Gillard has been  exemplory and so far I have no fault to find. She is articulate, intelligent, has humour, compassionate and is an excellent speaker on the floor of parliament. She puts 80% of the boofhead males in both houses to shame.



It's about policy, not some sort of theatre. 
Gillard is a mouthpiece, the sort of cookie-cutter spin machine that Labor specializes in. If she ever gets the leadership, watch for an explosion of middle class welfare, for People-We-Approve-Of, that is.  And everyone will subsidize this via higher power and water bills, otherwise known as the carbon tax. Or as I like to think of it, the universal paid maternity leave and childcare tax.
When it comes to leadership, best to know what you're actually going to be getting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 February 2010)

My contacts in the NSW Right of the ALP tell me they are contemplating the unbelievable.

Getting Gillard up as PM *before* the August election.

Internal polling shows that Rudd is on the nose particularly with Bogans, Holden and Ford drivers, little old blokes, folk with red , black or blond hair, or tints,  and those with a mortgage in that State of Disrepair. His polling is even worse than published so far. 

Gillard seems to have *trust*, and the NSW Right is planning a coup, in return for more Right Wing clout on the Front Bench Federally as they will be out of office in the State Election.

gg


----------



## moXJO (11 February 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in the NSW Right of the ALP tell me they are contemplating the unbelievable.
> 
> Getting Gillard up as PM *before* the August election.
> 
> ...



Well I do know the union heavy’s are grumbling very loud. There is a lot going on behind the scenes atm. Socialist utopia here we come:alcohol:


----------



## investorpaul (11 February 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in the NSW Right of the ALP tell me they are contemplating the unbelievable.
> 
> Getting Gillard up as PM *before* the August election.
> 
> ...




Pretty bold move if true.

I dont think the public would like a party that first of all doesnt keep election promisses and second of all doesnt keep their leader based on a little heat in the opinion polls.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2010)

Even the SMH, that biased left wing rag is doubting whether Kev07 will make it to 2011 as PM.

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...kevin-in-11-20100213-nyds.html?skin=text-only

gg


----------



## noirua (14 February 2010)

When Mr K Rudd goes as Prime Minister, Labor will serve under Mr K Rudd, First President of Australia. The number of States will increase with the planned population explosion.  After all, America have 51 States. I'd like to see about 14.


----------



## lasty (14 February 2010)

Australia is full of red tape.
States need to be abolished.
Councils need to be broken up.
Abbott is more likely to do that than Rudd.
Bureacuracy and BS is how Rudd survives.


----------



## beaul (14 February 2010)

Thank god, Garpal Gumnut your success rate in predicting the future is in tatters. I think I would prefer Bin Laden than Julia, spin doctor.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2010)

beaul said:


> Thank god, Garpal Gumnut your success rate in predicting the future is in tatters. I think I would prefer Bin Laden than Julia, spin doctor.




When I first posted Abbott as PM, everyone laughed.

Now the only way he won't be is, for Gillard to be promoted to PM.

Two of my contacts in Peshwar went up to heaven sans virgins, so I am unable to update on Bin.

The Yanks are close though.

gg


----------



## weird (14 February 2010)

Labor after Rudd goes,

I believe Labor are secretly spending billions to get this technology to work,


----------



## moXJO (15 February 2010)

I have to go to a wedding function, and the groom’s dad is a union heavyweight. Should make for some interesting insights once he is on the juice.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 May 2010)

I was at a function last night with some Qld. Labor heavyweights, and Rudd is gorne.

Whether Labor wins or loses, (and the expectation is that the ALP will win) the coming election, preparations are being made to get rid of him. 

He has lost any power he had in the party, made many enemies and the decision has been made, at least in Queensland , to support Julia Gillard.

gg


----------



## -Bevo- (30 May 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I was at a function last night with some Qld. Labor heavyweights, and Rudd is gorne.
> 
> Whether Labor wins or loses, (and the expectation is that the ALP will win) the coming election, preparations are being made to get rid of him.
> 
> ...




I have heard of similiar storys to this before, but GG will Julia be any better? what i mean is some of Rudd's idea's make me think what the hell they smoking in Canberra even Julia Gillard says things that make me think she's a nut job like Rudd but it could be that she is just backing Rudd and there not her own ideas? I don't think after Rudds performance i could ever vote labour no matter who else they put in, Labour in my opinion has been a total disaster for this country.


----------



## Putty7 (30 May 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I was at a function last night with some Qld. Labor heavyweights, and Rudd is gorne.
> 
> Whether Labor wins or loses, (and the expectation is that the ALP will win) the coming election, preparations are being made to get rid of him.
> 
> ...




I would think just over the mining tax fiasco the WA Labor party would follow suit, talking to a few hard line Labor voter mates they won't be voting Rudd or Labor in the coming election, be very lucky to see a Labor Government in this state for a while I would think no matter how badly Barnett does.


----------



## Logique (30 May 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ....and the decision has been made, at least in Queensland , to support Julia Gillard.gg



Great. Out of the frying pan - a further lurch to the left, just what we needed (not).


----------



## nunthewiser (30 May 2010)

Rudd aint going anywhere 

YOU the population voted for him .


Blessim


----------



## Julia (30 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Rudd aint going anywhere
> 
> YOU the population voted for him .
> 
> ...



About half the population didn't in fact vote for him.


----------



## wayneL (30 May 2010)

Logique said:


> Great. Out of the frying pan - a further lurch to the left, just what we needed (not).




Quite so. Especially now.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 May 2010)

Julia said:


> About half the population didn't in fact vote for him.




The majority voted for him.

Simple as that.

Personally i think Rudds hopeless and needs to be removed, I just felt like trolling for a discussion at the time


----------



## Julia (30 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> The majority voted for him.
> 
> Simple as that.



Yes, but that majority was only 5% of the votes.  That's a lot of people who didn't want Rudd or Labor.



> Personally i think Rudds hopeless and needs to be removed, I just felt like trolling for a discussion at the time



OK, good to know.  Happy to have obliged.
Anything else you want to troll off your chest?


----------



## Putty7 (30 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> The majority voted for him.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> Personally i think Rudds hopeless and needs to be removed, I just felt like trolling for a discussion at the time




Its good to see the church speaking out on politics for a change


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2010)

As I predicted some weeks ago, the Left of the Labor Caucus is planning a move against Rudd, possibly next week.

The latter I gleaned from a Liberal staffer, for what its worth, but the staffer is on intimate terms with a member of Caucus.

http://www.news.com.au/national/kev...o-fix-mining-tax/story-e6frfkvr-1225878676602

gg


----------



## Logique (13 June 2010)

I reckon there could be something in this. 
Labor knows that (if they're going to change leaders) they would need to act asap, because of the imminent election in ~Oct 2010. While Rudd is saying no backdown, he intends to fight this damaging war with the miners right through to the election. 
Malcolm Turnbull sniping at him about climate change wouldn't be helping either.


----------



## Julia (13 June 2010)

Logique said:


> I reckon there could be something in this.
> Labor knows that (if they're going to change leaders) they would need to act asap, because of the imminent election in ~Oct 2010. While Rudd is saying no backdown, he intends to fight this damaging war with the miners right through to the election.



I just can't see Rudd being prepared to stand down at this stage, and don't see that Julia Gillard would bring any change in policy, just a more likeable personality.



> Malcolm Turnbull sniping at him about climate change wouldn't be helping either.



That's true, but I suspect Mr Turnbull's motives are more about himself than further drawing attention to Mr Rudd's failings.
i.e. It's likely Mr Turnbull will be returned to the leadership of the Libs when Tony Abbott fails to win the election, and he will want to be able to say to all those disaffected Labor voters who were so annoyed about Rudd dropping the ETS that they switched to the Greens that he (Turnbull) had always held climate change to be of paramount importance.


----------



## drsmith (13 June 2010)

Julia said:


> It's likely Mr Turnbull will be returned to the leadership of the Libs when Tony Abbott fails to win the election, and he will want to be able to say to all those disaffected Labor voters who were so annoyed about Rudd dropping the ETS that they switched to the Greens that he (Turnbull) had always held climate change to be of paramount importance.



Malcolm Turnbull might become leader of the ALP after they lose the election. 

EDIT:
Just when I thought it could not get any worse, I had a horrible thought.

A minority ALP government in bed with the Greens.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2010)

Our Prime Minister has more grey cells than most.  Be sure he'll find a way of looking as if he won the day whilst letting the mining community think they won as well. In the end tax rises will be those he'd decided to introduce a year ago.


----------



## Julia (13 June 2010)

drsmith said:


> Malcolm Turnbull might become leader of the ALP after they lose the election.



Yep, he'd actually be a better fit there than with the Libs.



> EDIT:
> Just when I thought it could not get any worse, I had a horrible thought.
> 
> A minority ALP government in bed with the Greens.



I've also been envisaging this and have the same reaction.



noirua said:


> Our Prime Minister has more grey cells than most.  Be sure he'll find a way of looking as if he won the day whilst letting the mining community think they won as well. In the end tax rises will be those he'd decided to introduce a year ago.



I don't know if he has more grey cells than most, but he sure as hell hasn't demonstrated much in the way of empathy or political nous which are actually more important in his job than his IQ.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2010)

Julia said:


> I don't know if he has more grey cells than most, but he sure as hell hasn't demonstrated much in the way of empathy or political nous which are actually more important in his job than his IQ.




What's the alternative; Tony Abbott, the mad monk and defender of the constitutional monarchy.

Kevin Rudd managed to learn Mandarin to about the highest standard possible. A clever man who will turn adversity to his advantage, the destroyer of John Howard and at the top of his game, wont be beaten by Tony Abbott.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2010)

> Kevin Rudd managed to learn Mandarin to about the highest standard possible. A clever man who will turn adversity to his advantage.




I don't see the logic in this statement. Much like saying Rudd drinks milk. He is a healthy man who excels at weightlifting.




> The destroyer of John Howard and at the top of his game, wont be beaten by Tony Abbott.




This, for Coalition supporters is more worrying, he ran a good campaign last time.

gg


----------



## moXJO (14 June 2010)

noirua said:


> Kevin Rudd managed to learn Mandarin to about the highest standard possible. A clever man who will turn adversity to his advantage, the destroyer of John Howard and at the top of his game, wont be beaten by Tony Abbott.




Yes I thought the Mandarin would be a bonus. But if anything his personality has put the Chinese off altogether, so fat lot of help that was. A sly man is what I would have labeled him as. SO clever he decided to try and do it all himself. As any business owner knows this can be a fatal decision. But since he wouldn’t know how to run a fish and chip shop, let alone the economy no bloody wonder he gave it a try. Utilizing a strong team, and delegating more of the work load would take the pressure off. And maybe stop trying to do so many things at the same time. Just get one major reform right before you start the next three projects and I would have been happy.
He may be intelligent, but when it comes to getting the job done and managing the tasks, he has no clue. He also has no regard for other peoples money (but they are all like that).


----------



## Aussiejeff (14 June 2010)

Labor after Rudd goes will become Hard Labour.


----------



## Solly (23 June 2010)

Rudd under siege...more to come....


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2010)

noirua said:


> the destroyer of John Howard and at the top of his game, wont be beaten by Tony Abbott.




Howard defeated himself.

Rudd is in the process of achieving the same, but in much faster time. Yep talented man.

Tones won't have to do much 'cept keep his mouth shut.


----------



## BBand (23 June 2010)

news flash on banner across bottom of TV screen
 "Kevin Rudd in a meeting with deputy Julia Gillard amid reports senior Labor figures want to dump him as leader"

Might wash the aloof smirk off his face

Probably bad news for the Libs, bring back Costello please


----------



## Julia (23 June 2010)

Solly said:


> Rudd under siege...more to come....



Here's the latest on what will possibly be a leadership spill:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/06/23/2935224.htm?section=justin


----------



## springhill (23 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Here's the latest on what will possibly be a leadership spill:
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/06/23/2935224.htm?section=justin




She couldn't possibly give him the tap on the shoulder wearing that hideous polka-dot skirt?
That's what happens when a commie tries to break the enter the world of fashoin, i guess!
Stick to khaki, Comrade, it suits you to a tee.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (23 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Here's the latest on what will possibly be a leadership spill:
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/06/23/2935224.htm?section=justin




Isn't it amazing how quickly things move when they start moving. Let's hope this spill isn't as pathetic as the recent Liberal Party one. Time to stand up Julia Gillard.


----------



## medicowallet (23 June 2010)

As long as the sandwiches are ok, and the opponents are well dressed, it should go swimmingly.

I hope they do oust Kevin Rudd. Unfortunately Julia Gillard is too much of a socialist for my liking.

I don't like many labor party politicians, (especially hate albanese and Wong), but can tolerate Tanner, he seems to shoot pretty straight.


----------



## noco (23 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Here's the latest on what will possibly be a leadership spill:
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/06/23/2935224.htm?section=justin




Yes Julia, it's not looking good for Rudd at all. Of course the repercussions are if Gillard becomes Labor leader, it will not help Abbott, unless the Coalition comes up with some sweetners. Just imagin the headlines in all the papers tomorrow.


----------



## Julia (23 June 2010)

medicowallet said:


> I don't like many labor party politicians, (especially hate albanese and Wong), but can tolerate Tanner, he seems to shoot pretty straight.



I agree on both counts.  Interestingly, apparently Tanner was the only one in the so called gang of four to dissent about the massive borrow/spend up at the start of the GFC.  

In interviews, he actually listens to the question and mostly answers it seemingly to the best of his ability.  Completely different to the others and their parroting of the party line non-answers.

I'd be happy to vote for Tanner.  Stephen Smith as Deputy would be fine.
That would be a huge improvement on the present, and also imo much better than Abbott and Bishop.


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2010)

Live blog http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/live-blog-rudds-leadership-under-threat/

KRudd looks to have had the roger.

Dullard the new unelected PM by lunchtime tomorrow.

Socialist Australia by the new year.


----------



## Calliope (23 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Live blog http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/live-blog-rudds-leadership-under-threat/
> 
> KRudd looks to have had the roger.
> 
> ...




Damn. Rudd was the Coalition's greatest asset.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 June 2010)

not gone yet.

ballot 9am tommorow to decide leadership


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 June 2010)

LOL what a spectacular balls up


----------



## Calliope (23 June 2010)

From Punch;


> Update 10.35pm: Well, you’ve got to hand it to him - Kevin Rudd is not going down without a fight.
> 
> Update 10.33pm: “I think I’m quite capable of winning tomorrow.”
> 
> ...



 the leadership ballot.


----------



## sammy84 (23 June 2010)

Big day for resource stocks tomorrow. 

Rudd wins- nothing much changes, resources could be helped by the fact that the libs will have a greater chance at the next election.

Gillard wins and removes RSPT- nice day 

Gillard wins and retains RSPT- bad news, there will be a quick election and Gillard won't lose.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (23 June 2010)

sammy84 said:


> Big day for resource stocks tomorrow.
> 
> Rudd wins- nothing much changes, resources could be helped by the fact that the libs will have a greater chance at the next election.
> 
> ...




US markets allowing, there should be a boost tomorrow morning in anticipation. However, we should not forget that Gillard played a part in the RRT. I can see some negotiations with the resource sector coming out of this. Rudd could never back down from the RRT.


----------



## gav (23 June 2010)

It appears that Gillard will also be Western Bulldog's new full forward! 

Last month:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/opinion...-rudd-needs-most/story-e6frfhqf-1225867931001

Gillard has done nothing to fuel the speculation, but even her colourful quotes to kill the story have been a refreshing contrast to the PM's dryness.

"It is not within cooee of my day-to-day reality. You may as well ask me am I anticipating a trip to Mars. No, I'm not," Gillard told 3AW's Neil Mitchell.

She deflected questions about a Hawke-Keating style Kirribilli pact by telling Sydney radio host Chris Smith: "There's more chance of me going round the world sailing solo a dozen times."

After spending Saturday in Canberra watching Barry Hall kick five goals to sink the Swans, Gillard yesterday responded to the polls by saying the Western Bulldogs full-forward had more to fear from her than Rudd.

"There's more chance of me becoming the full-forward for the Dogs than there is any change in the Labor Party."


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

Where are you gg? You started this thread. One of the delightful ironies of the situation, that you will appreciate. is that Therese Rein, who always seems to be having a bad-hair day, will be replaced at the Lodge by a hairdresser.


----------



## Aussiejeff (24 June 2010)

I gernerally dislike political ads intensely. However, I think this comical Liberal Party ad was (in hindsight) brilliantly timed and succintly sums up the Dud & his party room chances 20 mins from now....


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

Will bring new meaning to a bad hair day when the hairdresser takes up residence in the Lodge.


----------



## subasurf (24 June 2010)

hahaha, great, a bogan is now the leeda of the laiyba paardi. hahaha


----------



## nioka (24 June 2010)

What this shows is that Graham Richardson is the real leader of the Labor party. Cross him and you get burnt.


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

The faceless men are now running the country again. The union run factions have kicked Rudd out and appointed Gillard.

The centre of power has now shifted to Victoria with Bill Shorten being the new power broker. 

Wayne Swan has hung on as Treasurer and is now Deputy Prime Minister. I feel he is only temporary for the sake of some continuity.

The GG's job is safe as she is Bill Shorten's mother-in law.


----------



## noco (24 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> The faceless men are now running the country again. The union run factions have kicked Rudd out and appointed Gillard.
> 
> The centre of power has now shifted to Victoria with Bill Shorten being the new power broker.
> 
> ...




Calliope, this scary stuff with Gillard a socialist left and a socialist left is one step under communism. I can see the unions being given a free reign with the influence of Bill Shorten.

Will she follow in Whitlam's shoes and attempt to buy bcak the farm?
God help us all.


----------



## bunyip (24 June 2010)

Good riddance to one of the worst two PM's in Australia's history - Rudd was equally as bad as Whitlam, and twice as slimy.
Now we'll see Labor improve substantially in the polls, and Gillard will likely call an early election to take advantage.

Hopefully she'll soon be on the nose just like Rudd was, but she strikes me as more astute and capable than Rudd, with far better ability to put across an image that appeals to average working people.

Nevertheless, she's a former union lawyer who leans heavily towards the socialist left, neither of which are suitable attributes or qualifications for someone charged with the economic management of our nation.
Not that the average working man or woman will be too concerned initially - many will be sufficiently naive to see her as the messiah who will save the country and the ALP. I think we'll see renewed support for Labor until it becomes obvious that Gillard and her government lack the ability to responsibly and competently run the country.


----------



## brty (24 June 2010)

Hung, drawn and quartered before she has even opened her mouth to utter a word of her policies, or changes. 

You are all true to Australian custom, tall poppy hackers.

I will at least wait for her to hang herself before passing judgement, but until then let's look at what she does with unbiased eyes.

brty


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (24 June 2010)

brty said:


> Hung, drawn and quartered before she has even opened her mouth to utter a word of her policies, or changes.
> 
> You are all true to Australian custom, tall poppy hackers.
> 
> ...




Her policies?  Surely you mean PARTY policy right? Like the party policy she has already contributed to when Mr Rudd was leader.  

On the basis of what she has already been a contributor towards I'm quite happy weilding the shears against Ms Dullard. In my eye's she has already hung herself and stabbing Kevin in back only shows that she is a political animal who is looking after number one.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2010)

brty said:


> Hung, drawn and quartered before she has even opened her mouth to utter a word of her policies, or changes.
> 
> You are all true to Australian custom, tall poppy hackers.
> 
> ...




You'll never fit in round here brty.
Just drink the frikkin' Kool Aid dude!


----------



## Gar (24 June 2010)

That was actually pretty hard to watch in some places, I feel happy for Australia but bad for Kev, he did his best (just a shame it was crap)


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

Is that humble pie you are eating Kevin?


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

It is interesting that Rudd intends to contest the next election. He obviously knows that he couldn't hold down a job in the outside world.


----------



## drsmith (24 June 2010)

Peter Costello may also be in tears over what could have been.


----------



## Julia (24 June 2010)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Her policies?  Surely you mean PARTY policy right? Like the party policy she has already contributed to when Mr Rudd was leader.
> 
> On the basis of what she has already been a contributor towards I'm quite happy weilding the shears against Ms Dullard. In my eye's she has already hung herself and stabbing Kevin in back only shows that she is a political animal who is looking after number one.
> 
> ...



Agree.  She has been as responsible as Rudd in the major decisions made, as a member of the gang of four.

She now has a massive debt to the Unions which is pretty concerning.

And to raise a very basic point, hasn't most of the polling over the last couple of months still shown Kevin Rudd was the preferred leader of the Labor Party/Prime Minister over Julia Gillard?

The Labor Party is also apparently assuming that women will be more likely to vote for Gillard than Rudd.  I'm not sure that's right at all.  I don't see any difference between her and Rudd except that she's more superficially consultative and more personable, has more political astuteness.
There's no reason at all to think any of their policies will be moderated under her leadership.

It will be interesting to see how the miners respond to her request that they withdraw their advertising.  Any opinions on this?
Ms Gillard has stated that from today the government advts will be withdrawn.

I'm also guessing she'll go to a fairly early election, where just the time factor will let her get away with some vague promises of being e.g. 'more consultative on the RSPT", "more focused on climate change and an ETS", without having to actually state a definite policy.  Then when she's elected,  she will be the mouthpiece for whatever the unions say is to happen.


----------



## noco (24 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Agree.  She has been as responsible as Rudd in the major decisions made, as a member of the gang of four.
> 
> She now has a massive debt to the Unions which is pretty concerning.
> 
> ...




Julia, when one looks back on the history of Labor Governments, particularly at state level, when things go wrong (and it is the norm), the Labor party changes leaders. It seems to work and the naive fall for it every time. Wipe the slate clean and forget about the past mistakes.
Well, how can anyone forget about the BER rort, a Julia Gillard debacle, the Home Insulation debacle which she agreed to. We all know the rest of her mistakes so what will change? Our new Prime Minister will be just as bad as the previous blubbering Prime Minister.


----------



## -Bevo- (24 June 2010)

Can someone please explain this, the media keep bringing up the suggestion that one of Rudds downfalls was the backdown on ETS Rudd tried twice to push it but both times was rejected, I can't help but think that the problem wasn't the backdown but the ETS itself I think in the end most people didn't support it?


----------



## bunyip (24 June 2010)

noco said:


> Julia, when one looks back on the history of Labor Governments, particularly at state level, when things go wrong (and it is the norm), the Labor party changes leaders. It seems to work and the naive fall for it every time. Wipe the slate clean and forget about the past mistakes.
> Well, how can anyone forget about the BER rort, a Julia Gillard debacle, the Home Insulation debacle which she agreed to. We all know the rest of her mistakes so what will change? Our new Prime Minister will be just as bad as the previous blubbering Prime Minister.






Exactly right - Gillard has presided over some monumental stuff ups, and unless she lifts her game she'll be just as much a washout as Rudd was as leader.
She has an image that will appeal to working class people, but she'll need more than an image to get the long term support needed to keep her in office.

I note in her speech that she now says the government will remove its ads promoting the RSPT, and she's asking the miners to do the same with their ads. 
Great - Gillard was just as instrumental as Rudd in hatching the scheme to spend mega bucks of taxpayers money to promote the ill-considered resources tax, but little did they count on the miners fighting back to such an extent and largely nullifying the effect of the governments advertising campaign. 
It was yet another example of the Rudd/Gillard talent for wasting money on ill-considered schemes. It didn't work, so now she decides to scrap it just like they scrapped various other schemes, but only after they wasted huge amounts of money. Now she's virtually pleading with the miners to call a truce and stop painting the government in a bad light.
Well dream on Julia, but I doubt if the miners will ease up on you as long as you persist with your ridiculous scheme to tax the hell out of them.


----------



## bunyip (24 June 2010)

-Bevo- said:


> Can someone please explain this, the media keep bringing up the suggestion that one of Rudds downfalls was the backdown on ETS Rudd tried twice to push it but both times was rejected, I can't help but think that the problem wasn't the backdown but the ETS itself I think in the end most people didn't support it?





I think you're right - Rudd pushed it as hard as he could, but at the end of the day it was soundly rejected by thinking people and thinking countries worldwide, and he simply found it impossible to do anything except abandon it, or put it on ice until further down the track.

I note Gillard is claiming that Rudd 'came within a whisper' of implementing the ETS. I don't know where she gets that idea from - as far as I could see, Rudd never even came close to implementing it.
I also note that she's stated her commitment to bringing in the ETS in the future.
Somehow I think Gillard will be in for a very rough ride as Prime Minister.....if she gets elected.


----------



## medicowallet (24 June 2010)

Julia said:


> The Labor Party is also apparently assuming that women will be more likely to vote for Gillard than Rudd.  I'm not sure that's right at all.  I don't see any difference between her and Rudd except that she's more superficially consultative and more personable, has more political astuteness.
> There's no reason at all to think any of their policies will be moderated under her leadership.
> 
> .




I agree with the labor party. Julia, it is unrealistic to think that the majority vote for policy, for example, Kevin Rudd was voted in as PM with a fictional environmental policy.

It is very likely that women will vote Gillard, as she is a woman (the feminist movers and shakers were all over the media thismorning, and it was disgusting to see it). I am however, not saying that many men will not vote for her as she is a woman. The effect of her sex is not something that can be guessed, it has to be researched, as there are positive and negative influences.


----------



## Julia (24 June 2010)

-Bevo- said:


> Can someone please explain this, the media keep bringing up the suggestion that one of Rudds downfalls was the backdown on ETS Rudd tried twice to push it but both times was rejected, I can't help but think that the problem wasn't the backdown but the ETS itself I think in the end most people didn't support it?



Bevo, the criticism of Rudd's having 'backed down' was on the basis that if he'd really been as passionate about it as he originally indicated, he'd have taken the country to a double dissolution on its being rejected again in the Senate.  

He copped the flak for having said repeatedly that climate change was "the greatest moral challenge of our time" and then not having the guts to go to an election on it.

But you're right that by the time it was rejected again by the Senate, the electorate had woken up to the fact that Australia alone engaging in an ETS would not only considerably raise the cost of living here, it would be ludicrously ineffectual as long as the rest of the world did nothing.

Personally I believe Rudd's passion to get the ETS passed before Copenhagen was based on his own desire to strut the world stage at the Summit, boasting that he had legislated for an ETS in Australia, and thus was leading the world.  i.e. don't think many believe he really was genuinely passionate about climate change at all, but rather it was an excuse to create another step on his own personal ladder of international recognition.

(That reminds me:  I wonder if he'll still be up for that seat at the UN now???)




bunyip said:


> I
> 
> I note Gillard is claiming that Rudd 'came within a whisper' of implementing the ETS. I don't know where she gets that idea from - as far as I could see, Rudd never even came close to implementing it.



Well, that's not really right.  If Malcolm Turnbull had won the Liberal leadership ballot instead of Tony Abbott, he would have supported the legislation being passed and Rudd would have succeeded, so he actually did "come within a whisker" of implementing the ETS.


----------



## todster (24 June 2010)

As the heading says!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Close the thread its all over


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 June 2010)

The ALP of whom we all should be proud, has its factions back again. I was very worried there for a while that the Rudd way would win out, his methodist principles getting a free run.

Now at last we can go back to smoky backrooms, pacts, backstabbing and deals, just like it was in the good old days. 

And the Greens will be on the outer.

Julia will lead us in the ALP to a new tomorrow.

gg


----------



## bunyip (24 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Bevo, the criticism of Rudd's having 'backed down' was on the basis that if he'd really been as passionate about it as he originally indicated, he'd have taken the country to a double dissolution on its being rejected again in the Senate.
> 
> He copped the flak for having said repeatedly that climate change was "the greatest moral challenge of our time" and then not having the guts to go to an election on it.
> 
> ...




They came close enough to implementing it in Australia, that's true. But Rudd wanted to get the rest of the world to follow suit - he didn't get within cooee of achieving that objective. So  I'd say that Rudd fell far short of achieving his overall objectives in relation to carbon emissions.


----------



## lil smoochie (24 June 2010)

theres noone else to do a better job, kick everyone out of parliament and make a new one  


hmm ...people also need to stop making a big deal about the mining tax,  Rudds not an idiot to keep the mining tax knowing it'll affect his votes, I'm sure he had a plan though it probably wouldn't happen  for a while ..


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2010)

Didn't take long,

(not for the kiddies this one  )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bMXVA9qj5I


----------



## Calliope (25 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Didn't take long,
> 
> (not for the kiddies this one  )
> 
> ...





A classic TH. Well worth an oscar.


----------

